# Too much fruit?



## tnthomas (Jun 11, 2017)

I exercise 30 to 60 minutes each day,    trying to eat healthier, so waaay less red meat and am eating a lot of chicken & turkey.    Also, eating green salad every day(1 portion), and usually 1 apple and later a serving of mixed fresh fruit.

Can you eat too much fruit?  

I'm not gaining weight, but  am not losing weight as I'm hoping to.    :shrug:


----------



## Lon (Jun 11, 2017)

Blood sugar problems can be exacerbated by eating to much fruit,particularly fruits with high sugar content.

Add some fish to your diet.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes, fish.   I need to be proactive, I like fish, but my wife is "lukewarm" on fish, unless it is breaded and fried.  :shrug:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 11, 2017)

It's almost impossible for a human to stay with a strict diet of anything.

All of a sudden I'm craving hamburger.,  Previously it was chicken.  

Fruit?  One week it's bananas, next week it's rasperries and right now I'm looking forward to rhubarb.

Cannibals must love human meat.  We are omnivorous. (I hope that's the right word).


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 11, 2017)

Just had my first watermelon of the season.  I prefer local ones bought from the back of a pick-up truck but the one from Aldi's was very tasty.  Another favorite is black-heart cherries but much too pricey to indulge often.


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2017)

I eat a couple of pieces of fruit each day and sometimes have a bowl of fresh mixed fruit with nuts seeds and honey for breakfast, some say you can eat too much fruit but your intake sounds about right to me 

I don't find there is enough iron in green salad so alternate salad one day and fresh vegetables the next with chicken or fish but have  an occasional steak


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2017)

Cannibals  rarely eat  lawyers  or politicians.  They're too hard to clean.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 11, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Cannibals  rarely eat  lawyers  or politicians.  They're too hard to clean.



Taste bitter too, causes diarrhea.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 11, 2017)

Lon said:


> Blood sugar problems can be exacerbated by eating to much fruit,particularly fruits with high sugar content.
> 
> Add some fish to your diet.



Agree 100% with Lon.    Worked with a doc who not only was a type 1 diabetic, he specialized in diabetes.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 11, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> I exercise 30 to 60 minutes each day,    trying to eat healthier, so waaay less red meat and am eating a lot of chicken & turkey.    Also, eating green salad every day(1 portion), and usually 1 apple and later a serving of mixed fresh fruit.
> 
> Can you eat too much fruit?
> 
> I'm not gaining weight, but  am not losing weight as I'm hoping to.    :shrug:



I am a bit skeptical about any weight loss benefits that might be gained by eating poultry.  We live in an area which has huge chicken and turkey farms, mostly under contract to Tyson Foods.  The producers feed these birds large amounts of steroids and growth hormones, and have the birds ready to harvest in a fraction of the time it would take for nature to do the same.  These "additives" become part of the flesh, and we consume them when we eat the birds.  I am convinced that one of the reasons why Obesity is such a problem is because so many of our food products are being altered with these "growth" chemicals.  

As for fish...there have been several articles lately talking about the plastic pollution in our oceans, and how so much of that "filth" is being ingested into ocean going fish as this plastic begins to break down into small particles...science is just starting to research just what the long term effects on humans might be as a result of eating these fish.

I've been lucky in my "weight" battle...as we retired to a large chuck of land in the country....so I get gobs of exercise that most people would consider as being more "hard labor" than exercise.  As a result, I shed 50 pounds of city lard and have kept it off.  One trick I've found is to drink a glass of water before sitting down to a meal.  This "tricks" the body into thinking the belly is full, with smaller portions of a meal.  There is NO substitute for diet and exercise if a person wants to lose weight...the trick is to eat smaller portions of a well balanced diet.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 12, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I am a bit skeptical about any weight loss benefits that might be gained by eating poultry.  We live in an area which has huge chicken and turkey farms, mostly under contract to Tyson Foods.  The producers feed these birds large amounts of steroids and growth hormones, and have the birds ready to harvest in a fraction of the time it would take for nature to do the same.  These "additives" become part of the flesh, and we consume them when we eat the birds.  I am convinced that one of the reasons why Obesity is such a problem is because so many of our food products are being altered with these "growth" chemicals.
> 
> As for fish...there have been several articles lately talking about the plastic pollution in our oceans, and how so much of that "filth" is being ingested into ocean going fish as this plastic begins to break down into small particles...science is just starting to research just what the long term effects on humans might be as a result of eating these fish.
> 
> I've been lucky in my "weight" battle...as we retired to a large chuck of land in the country....so I get gobs of exercise that most people would consider as being more "hard labor" than exercise.  As a result, I shed 50 pounds of city lard and have kept it off.  One trick I've found is to drink a glass of water before sitting down to a meal.  This "tricks" the body into thinking the belly is full, with smaller portions of a meal.  There is NO substitute for diet and exercise if a person wants to lose weight...the trick is to eat smaller portions of a well balanced diet.



"steroids and growth hormones",  yes, I know that's true but am not thinking of that, until I pull baked chicken out of the oven, and notice how much fluid(water or?) has bled out of the  tissues.  :bi_polo::mask::distress::upset:  <---smileys are so expressive , 

"smaller portions", yes, that's probably the most important concept, I like to eat, and when hitting the weight training I really like to eat.

I shred 50 pounds in 2013, I can whip this 30 pound gain back.      :wink1:


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2017)

Fruit sugar is slowing burning than processed sugar so it may stay in your system longer. It still comes down to burn more calories than consuming. 

Even though weight has changed little that could be a sign of adding muscle and thickness if working out as hard as you are on diet.


----------



## Lolly (Jun 12, 2017)

Fruit if very high in sugar... so overdoing it will stall your weight loss..  Also.. if you are going to eat fruit stay away form juice.. Eat the fruit itself..  No orange juice.. eat the orange.


----------



## User2017 (Jun 12, 2017)

Probably.  Anything can be over done.  Sugar -- fructose -- can cause more fat to be stored.  So, less is good.  I do have an apple/carrot/lemon/ginnger juice made fresh in the morning - add some berries - maybe later?  

Mostly salads.  HUGE salads.  Lots of greens.  Micro greens.  Experimenting with no oil dressings.  Save my carbs for my evening meal: POTATOES!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 12, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Fruit sugar is slowing burning than processed sugar so it may stay in your system longer. It still comes down to burn more calories than consuming.
> 
> Even though weight has changed little that could be a sign of adding muscle and thickness if working out as hard as you are on diet.



Do not agree.  It all depends on calories.  The more calories you eat the more weight you gain and it doesn't matter if it comes from carbs or anywhere else.  If you need 1800 calories to maintain your weight and you eat 2000 calories you will gain weight and that's guaranteed.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 13, 2017)

Lolly said:


> Fruit if very high in sugar... so overdoing it will stall your weight loss.. Also.. if you are going to eat fruit stay away form juice.. Eat the fruit itself.. No orange juice.. eat the orange.



Definitely no juice, not store-bought, just the juice from the real fruit I have, gripped in my hand.  




User2017 said:


> Probably.  Anything can be over done.  Sugar -- fructose -- can cause more fat to be stored.  So, less is good.  I do have an apple/carrot/lemon/ginnger juice made fresh in the morning - add some berries - maybe later?
> 
> Mostly salads.  HUGE salads.  Lots of greens.  Micro greens.  Experimenting with no oil dressings.  Save my carbs for my evening meal: POTATOES!!!



Carbs!       I tried a no carb diet back in the '90s, I don't think that lasted a whole 24 hours....

I'm eating green salads in the evenings, use a light oil based dressing, which is all that's really necessary.    Every-so-often, I just eat a no-dressing salad, and enjoy it as much.


----------



## Trade (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm convinced that it is sugar rather than fat that is the main cause of the current Obesity/Diabetes epidemic.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 14, 2017)

Trade said:


> I'm convinced that it is sugar rather than fat that is the main cause of the current Obesity/Diabetes epidemic.


I tend to think so too.  A lot of sugar can do a number on your blood sugar levels, up and down, can make you feel like you're hungry when you're not.   The same amount of calories of fat makes you feel stuffed.  I think it's truly only calories that count in the long run, but most people won't bother with that.  Just eat whenever they feel hungry, so they gain weight.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 14, 2017)

HAR HAR...good 'un, Falcon!

HDH


----------



## Lc jones (Jun 15, 2017)

Overeating  i've read  can cause pancreatic distress but I imagine it would take quite a bit of fruit to cause that type of reaction.


----------



## Trade (Jun 16, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I tend to think so too.  A lot of sugar can do a number on your blood sugar levels, up and down, can make you feel like you're hungry when you're not.   The same amount of calories of fat makes you feel stuffed.  I think it's truly only calories that count in the long run, but most people won't bother with that.  Just eat whenever they feel hungry, so they gain weight.



That's the way it works for me. If I eat a bowl of oatmeal with brown sugar and raisins for breakfast (I can't hack oatmeal by itself) I will be hungry in an hour or two. If I eat the same number of calories in sausage and eggs I can go five hours easily.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 16, 2017)

Lc jones said:


> Overeating  i've read  can cause pancreatic distress but I imagine it would take quite a bit of fruit to cause that type of reaction.



Just last night, the show "[FONT=Roboto, arial, sans-serif]Autopsy: The Last Hours Of (2014– ). Steve Jobs" mentioned that Steve Jobs' determination to cure his pancreatic cancer via holistic means actually exacerbated the situation.[/FONT]


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 24, 2017)

I bet frutarians would disagree with you.  They eat lots of fruit.  I love it, too.  I don't eat too much of it though because the ole stupid doc says I am pre diabetic.  I may start eating more anyway because the doc has proven to be stupid in many instances.  I love bananas, strawberries, blueberries, apples, pears, nectarinenes, kiwi fruit, and most fruit!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 25, 2017)

Fructose, Lactose, Maltose, Dextrose, Sucrose, they're all good for you and they're all bad for you.

I don't care what foods contain them...I eat 'em for _*taste!*_

"Freebelly Hal", 81 in July and no health issues!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I bet frutarians would disagree with you.  They eat lots of fruit.  I love it, too.  I don't eat too much of it though because the ole stupid doc says I am pre diabetic.  I may start eating more anyway because the doc has proven to be stupid in many instances.  I love bananas, strawberries, blueberries, apples, pears, nectarinenes, kiwi fruit, and most fruit!



Yes, I love all of those, plus the apricot tree  planted several years ago is pumping out fruit_.  _The apple tree will be ready in a couple months.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Fructose, Lactose, Maltose, Dextrose, Sucrose, they're all good for you and they're all bad for you.
> 
> I don't worry about whatever foods contains them...I'll eat 'em for _*taste!*_
> 
> "Freebelly Hal", 81 in July and no health issues!



...and ruffage too!


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 25, 2017)

You mean "Roughage".

HDH


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 25, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> You mean "Roughage".
> 
> HDH




Actually, I googled both spellings:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 25, 2017)

This is why I dumped Google and now have "AOL SEARCH".

HDH


----------



## nvtribefan (Jun 25, 2017)

Don M. said:


> I am a bit skeptical about any weight loss benefits that might be gained by eating poultry.  We live in an area which has huge chicken and turkey farms, mostly under contract to Tyson Foods.  The producers feed these birds large amounts of steroids and growth hormones, and have the birds ready to harvest in a fraction of the time it would take for nature to do the same.



And that's one reason why some of don't buy "factory farmed" animal products.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 19, 2017)

So, I guess I was wondering about some kind of standard to go by, or a gauge or recommended quantity per day, as a guideline for determining "how much" fruit is enough.

This:



> U.S. Department of Agriculture recommends several healthy diet plans to  help adults with weight, all of which suggest eating 2 to 21/2 cups of  fruit daily.




O.K., so I'm going to say(for my own edification) that eating say, 2 or less cups of fruit daily(given-constant level of exercise) should not adversely affect my weight goals.    Perhaps eat more veggies, a skosh less fruit.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 21, 2017)

My interpretation & research indicates that one should have up to 10 servings daily, 1/2 cup is considered a serving.  Your post of 2- 2 1/2 cups of fruit coincide with those figures, 5 servings of fruits (I limit myself to berries, cheeries, apples).  No melons or bananas good fruits but spike my BS.  I get my 5 servings of vegetables also, mostly beans, sweet potatoes (I eat the skin), brussel sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, carrots.  

I avoid dried fruits (raisins,,,etc) too much concentrated sugars, no fruit juices, also potatoes good nutrition but spike my BS.  Eat mostly complex carbs (again sweet potatoes, oatmeal, beans) stay away from breads (including pizza) & pastries - my weakness.  Only sweet is a hard candy for emergency drops in BS.  My counts, BMI (weight) all are within normal range (1 year running), my only meds are reduced insulin/metformin now, losartan for BP (115/60) & a 2000 ui (down from 5K) vitamin D (live in the wet,rainy NW).

I stay with 3-4 oz servings of meats (chicken, pork, turkey) red maybe once a week, no more.  I eat eggs, limited whole dairy products: real cheese, cottage cheese & 1/2 n 1/2 to lighten my 80 oz of daily coffee, nuts mostly mixed lightly salted & a small bowl of microwaved brown paper bag/parmesan cheese coated/real melted butter serving of popcorn for roughage.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 21, 2017)

My wife buys plastic bowls of pre-cut chunks of Watermelon, Cantaloupe, and Honeydew Melon.

Thay make great snacks, and the Sweeter the Better!

HiDesertHal


----------



## HiDesertHal (Nov 27, 2017)

Lon said:


> Blood sugar problems can be exacerbated by eating to much fruit,particularly fruits with high sugar content.
> 
> Add some fish to your diet.



Hey,Lon 

I eat at the Steer & Stein steak house every week, but I eat _*O*__*nly Seafood,*_ while my wife has steak.

As for sugar, I get mine in the following forms:  Fructose, Lactose, Maltose, Sucrose, and Dextrose.

I eat a lot of snacks that are _*pure sugar*_, and I love that sweet taste!

I've had the sugar habit all my life and I'm not a Diabetic...my semi-annual blood tests confirm that!

As for Alcohol, I have 2 Rum & Cokes every evening, and a 32-ounce stein of beer when we eat out.

_Yowsah!_
HiDesertHal


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 27, 2017)

Besides the calorie intake, be to change up or vary your workout routine too.  Our bodies get used to the same exercises over & over. By working the same muscles, same pace and not challenging ourselves with different kinds of workouts and speeds, we can hit a plateau instead of keeping our metabolism revved up.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 27, 2017)

CindyLouWho said:


> Besides the calorie intake, be to change up or vary your workout routine too.  Our bodies get used to the same exercises over & over. By working the same muscles, same pace and not challenging ourselves with different kinds of workouts and speeds, we can hit a plateau instead of keeping our metabolism revved up.



Great advise, you are so right!  In need to check out a different weight circuit at the gym.  Also, been considering whether I can keep up with the Turbo Kick class.  I see a guy in that class that's over 80, but he is quite fit, would put a 40 year old to shame.


----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2017)

What kind of exercise are you doing? If your lifting weights or any other type of muscle building exercise, I’m not surprised that you’re not losing weight, but if you’re doing calorie burning exercises, like jogging, fast walking or are using a treadmill, stepper, etc., then you should be losing weight. Keep an eye on your total calorie intake and stay around 1600. I know that for adults, the recommended calorie intake is about 2000, but when trying to lose weight, adjustments have to be made. 

The PA State Police has very stringent policies regarding weight. I once had to lose 12 pounds. I went to the police’s gym and spoke with the PT. He advised me to go on a 1600 calorie diet and either fast walk or light jog to get my heart rate up tp about 100-120 BPM. It worked. I dropped the 12 pounds in just over 3 weeks. (I only cheated twice.)

I will admit, measuring out foods before eating them is a total drag, but when I saw that I was getting results, I was OK with it.


----------

